# Pregnant- can I be made redundant



## Juliel (4 Nov 2008)

I am 17 weeks pregnant, My employers knows since I was 11 weeks. There is talk of redundancies, can I be made redundant or put on a 3 day week?


----------



## mcb (4 Nov 2008)

Yes you can be made redundant or your hrs shortened if you are pregnant.  Although your employer would have to be very careful that he is not "picking" on you because you are pregnant.


----------



## Diziet (4 Nov 2008)

Also you cannot be made redundant during your mat leave, but can be made redundant on our return.

If there is any suspicion that you have been selected for redundancy due to your pregnancy, your employer is in very hot water, but being pregnant per se does not exclude you from being considered for redundancy.


----------

